# Thumb's down on the oven finishing method for butt



## kybluesmanluvsbbq (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I caved in and tried the oven finishing method this weekend.  Did a 7.5 lb butt.  Smoked it on the SS until meat temp was 140 then double wrapped it in foil and cooked it in the oven at 225 until meat temp was 195.

The flavor was delicious.  I attest that to the smoking process.  I tend my fire like a worried parent doting over a sick child.  The consistency was very very tender.  It almost pulled itself.

What I didn't like was that I, and my wife, thought it was too greasy.  We love juicy, we don't like greasy.  Finishing the last half of the cooking process in the oven seemed to leave a little too much fat and grease.  Maybe I should have left it in the oven until the meat temp was 205-208 as Jeff suggested in one of his articles.  I don't know.

What does everyone else think of finishing a butt in the oven?  Tender yes, flavorful yes, but greasy is gross.  Thoughts?


----------



## flash (Aug 18, 2008)

I usually shoot for 205Âº but maybe upping your cooking temps to 250 or even 275Âº might help break down the fat better.


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 18, 2008)

I am a member of AOL

Anti Oven League


----------



## meowey (Aug 18, 2008)

I would smoke it to 165Â°F internal temp and then foil and finish at 200-205Â°F.  I have finished in the o**n and not found it to be greasy. 

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 18, 2008)

I take mine to at least 165 on the pit but I have finished them in the oven (to 205). Pulled them and cleaned out the goo and stored in zip locks.  I'll usually warm the meat up in a 200 degree oven in a roasting pan until the tips of the meat are slightly dry and to me it's just about perfect. I do like my PP sammiches with a squirt of BBQ sauce. I also use SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce when I first pull the meat. Only thing that tops it so far has been the brisket. 

We're learning. :)

SG


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 18, 2008)

If your foiling the meat I don't see how finishing in the oven is any different than finishing in the smoker. 225o heat would be the same.


----------



## div (Aug 18, 2008)

haha thats to funny


----------



## solar (Aug 18, 2008)

The square metal electric hot box in my kitchen is only good for frozen pizzas and bread. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have a friend who still broils his steaks in his MEHB, and they're not cheap cuts either.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 18, 2008)

Take the butt to at least 165* before foiling and I think you'll be a lot happier. Also, as noted above, don't forget to use Fl Quer's finishing sauce. It really makes pulled pork.


----------



## richtee (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm with Meowey. Smoke to at least 165. And if ya like, try putting the butt on a rack in the pan to lift it above the melting out grease.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm a member of the "Lets Do It The Easy Way" Club.  Temps are temps.  Doesn't matter if in the oven or smoker.  The meat is FOIL WRAPPED.  And, if in the oven, no worrying about spikes, or burning extra fuel.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 18, 2008)

yep what most said, Heat is heat but technique is key. Try it again with what you just learned before turning away from the poor oven. Oh; and let us know.
__________________


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2008)

I finish in the oven more than on the smoker and as was already said foil at 165* and after that heat is heat. If it was foiled you would have had the same results in the smoker as you did in the oven


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 18, 2008)

Awaiting my membership packet.......


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 18, 2008)

It is pending review of your pork procedure.  LOL


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 18, 2008)

never finished in the oven myself but i have heard of people cooking in the crock pot and adding liquid smoke .if your shooting for the easy way i cant see it getting any easier.myself i enjoy tending the meat til its done but to each their own


----------



## nick (Aug 19, 2008)

*If that was the FIRST time you finished in the oven, maybe you just got an extra fatty pork butt this time. I do agree though if ya bring it to 165 degrees on the smoker, more fat will be rendered before it hits the oven.*
*Good luck with the next one!*


----------



## walking dude (Aug 19, 2008)

I, myself, am ANTI-AOL..........lol........pisspoor isp, imho........

that said..........like the sane folks said here........ =), i smoke to 170 myself, then foil. I am not rich, like most of the AOL crowd....loll........can't afford to keep putting fuel into my ecb. So i foil, then oven.


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 19, 2008)

Ditto Dude..I smoke to min 165, no less..sometimes 170 before I get it foiled..Why waste fuel when it's not going add anything once it's foiled..as said heat is heat..I set my oven to finish at 240 and don't go by the oven dial..I found that (at least mine) is not accurate. I have to set my oven dial at 225.. which after the spike, 290-300, for about 15 seconds, then falls off until it kicks the burner back on at 235. No grease and pretty much all fat has melted away..very juicy not greasy...Just my .02..works for me..hopes this helps.

BTW..I do set mine in a pan on a rack then foil,keeps it out of grease and makes for some good finishing sauce when defatted


----------



## ronp (Aug 19, 2008)

If you took it to 160' 170' much of the grease would have rendered out. Then all you would have left is mostly juices. Heat is heat, the meat doesn't know any better.

That's what I like about my MES, once I hit temps I can foil, set at 190' 200' and go to bed till morning.

No, not lazy, just economical, no need to waste your fuel.

Oh, did you trim much outside fat?

No pics makes it hard to know what happened.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 19, 2008)

If heat is heat, why would the smoker render more fat than the oven?

And you got it partly right Ron....





By imn88fan


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Aug 19, 2008)

I smoke til 170 and then drop into a roasting pan and cover with foil until 200. AFTER REMOVING THE PANNED MEAT FROM THE SMOKER AT 200 there is usually a ton of juice in the pan. Skim the grease off and add the juice back to the meat. Excelent every time. This is what I  have learned from this site and the method is tested true. I've never finished in the oven and just have a thing for finishing in the smoker. I honestly don't know if there is a diff. Maybe one day I will try two butts at the same time and finish one in the oven.....naw, I'm just kidding. Finish that beast where you started it!

Dave


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 19, 2008)

WORD!!!


----------



## richtee (Aug 19, 2008)

It won't Bubba. I honestly think the difference- and the problem KYBlues had... was the sitting in the grease/juice in a pan. A rack in the pan would have most likely cured his issues with the grease.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 19, 2008)

And that extra 20 - 30 degrees before foiling may help a bit as well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Phil


----------



## ronp (Aug 19, 2008)

Bubba, not sure you read my post, you should have highlighted the red, not the green. Also being taken to that temp on the rack would have kept the meat out of the grease and into the juices below and seperate later.

If your drum makes a different 220' than an oven you should patent it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Good point Phil.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 19, 2008)

Not sure what i was thinking there Ron....it was still early.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Aug 19, 2008)

I would say foiling at 140 like you said was to early.  Mostly everyone has noted to 160 to 165 before foiling.  Maybe just Maybe that 25 extra degrees does make a difference.  That 25 degrees will go faster to temp then if left unfoiled until 165.  Allowing more time of the fat to render down.  Thus leaving 
more fat in your drippings.  I generally don't foil unless I want to speed up the cook time.  This is only a thought why it wrong and the only thing I would change and do another one.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Aug 19, 2008)

solar;245281 said:
			
		

> The square metal electric hot box in my kitchen is only good for frozen pizzas and bread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

